# Sticking to the subject



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Why oh why can't people stick to the subject and not go off on their own agenda useing someone else's for a chit chat. I've just read a post where a chap asked about importing from Ireland, did he want to know about importing from Germany? No. I'm sure if he did he would have asked, but as usual someone changes the subject and a new discussion starts up, in this case Germany. ??????

Wobby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've imported from Germany, Italy, Taiwan and China.

Is that off topic

I understand your frustration, but you have to stop looking it at like a lesson in a class, there are no real rules, it's a conversation like any other and rarely does any topic stay 100% true for the duration, they all go off topic at some point, unless it's a very short one of course.

Life is unpredictable, so is a forum, you just have to man up and deal with it, and sometimes they can be more useful if they are less rigid, the number of times someone has popped in a link while off topic, which I would never have found is quite high, so as said a bit annoying if it's your thread, but it's going to happen unless you'd prefer to have a rigid topic list and no one is allowed to speak of anything else, there was a German bloke who insisted on perfection in everything, now what was his name, I seem to recall it ended badly. :wink: :wink:


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Did you see that Big Brother last night?

Steve

(I'll get me coat)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

MHF is an interchange of thoughts and ideas very mucj akin to the way a conversation runs, rarely does any conversation remain focussed on the original topic and often related points are put forward.

I have never imported a LHD from Ireland and suspect that the number who have done so is very small, whether they will respond is not in the hands of most of us....

I have successfully imported a RHD from the UK into France, but that would be considered {offtopic} for this thread.

But it is often through the airing of such supposedly {offtopic} points that others encounter information that may help them in their efforts.

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It's a Forum, they all do it.

Peter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

When I was modding, if there was an important topic that veered off topic we would go in & post that it was going off topic, suggesting that people keep to the original theme. Most of the time it was completely ignored :roll: .

However, without seeing the post in question, and speaking generally, it is mostly up to the original poster to try and keep some sort of continuity. He / she should put the thread on watch for replies, and could politely tell posters who go off on a tangent to please keep on topic, perhaps stressing that he needs a particular answer to his query.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

It would be nice if people could stick to the subject. 

But they won't. Having been on various fora on the net for 20 years I've learned ignore this or I would have gone mad. :wink: 

The only way to achive this would be to have moderators that actively deleted off topic posts. But then Nuke would have to hire so many people we would have to pay atleast ten times more per year.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Some start a thread and never come back while it runs into pages :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Others start a thread and it's so ambiguous you're not sure just what it's about, sometimes you jump in at the end of a thread and go from whatever went before.


Like has been said it's a forum and they all do it.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

And some start a thread, asking for help or advice and you never get any acknowledgement for the help supplied and no feedback for if the problem was solved.
It comes down to manners, or lack of


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Any one know where I can see a red herring?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Russian fishmonger.

Ray.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Any one know where I can see a red herring?


I have some red paint,have you got the herring :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Topic*

And some read a question and post a reply which is not related to it as in politics.

Interviewer, "what is the party policy on immigration ?"

Interviewee, " That is a really important question and I am glad you asked me that, Look, let me make our position clear, we need go address this serious issue, in depth, so that lessons can be learned and best practice implemented where identified. All too often others have skirted around this issue which affects us all and which we are all deeply concerned about. But not us , as part of that we will be introducing a study to look into the feasibility of introducing lower fares on mail line railway journeys to make travel more affordable to everyone, regardless of ethnic group or gender."

Interviewer, " Yes, but I was asking about immigration."

Interviewee, "If you would just let me finish, I will deal with that, but can I just say, we need to ensure that women are not disadvantaged in the workplace, particularly those from ethnic minorities, that is why we are setting up a working group to identify issues and then report back to a consultative committee which will be looking at implementing changes to deal with the shortcomings which were left unchanged by our predecessors and which we inherited."

Interviewer, "But you have not answered my question on the original topic."

Interviewee, "Yes I have, I refer you to my original answer which was a clear and honest way of addressing the issue. Sorry no more time now, have to leave it at that, I am glad to have had this opportunity of dealing with with this for you. Goodbye"


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

What really gets my goat is when I write an "Off Topic" post and then I find some members have gone "On Topic".

It really is thoughtless.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone that's been an interesting read --- and you all managed to stay on topic. Well most did, did I Read something about fish :roll: Happy New Year  Wobby


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Which brings me to thinking are A frames legal in Ireland. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Which brings me to thinking are A frames legal in Ireland. :wink:
> 
> ray.


Maybe or maybe not, Ray, but I think someone might be along in a moment who might know. :roll:

:lol:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm going to Ireland & Germany soon because I want to import an A frame. Should I get one with a gas alarm because I've read on here that could be a problem? Will I need to take it to a weighbridge? Could I use it to carry fish? 

I don't watch Big Brother. BTW, to bring this back on topic.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Annsman said:


> I'm going to Ireland & Germany soon because I want to import an A frame. Should I get one with a gas alarm because I've read on here that could be a problem? Will I need to take it to a weighbridge? Could I use it to carry fish?
> 
> I don't watch Big Brother. BTW, to bring this back on topic.


That's a lot of questions, but you forgot to ask if you need the snowflake symbol on your tyres over there and are the tyre pressures the same using Atlantic air that is not polluted.

So many questions we have to know about makes no wonder things go off topic.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Annsman said:


> I'm going to Ireland & Germany soon because I want to import an A frame. Should I get one with a gas alarm because I've read on here that could be a problem? Will I need to take it to a weighbridge? Could I use it to carry fish?
> 
> I don't watch Big Brother. BTW, to bring this back on topic.


You did`nt say how old you are and do you have children  

Les


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Christine600 said:


> The only way to achive this would be to have moderators that actively deleted off topic posts. But then Nuke would have to hire so many people we would have to pay atleast ten times more per year.


That's not a problem Christine - ten times nothing is nothing!! :lol: :lol:

Dave :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

My Bone of Contention isn't so much people sticking to the Subject; it's the fact that Opening Posters often don't make the "subject title" very specific.

EG "Help Wanted" or "Anyone been here" don't tempt me to have a close look at the thread


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I love the ones which ask if you can buy a French gas bottle at a supermarket, which get loads of replies telling them to forget all that and get a gaslow system. This then become quite heated over what size of gaslow bottles and whether you can survive on just one etc etc.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I love the threads where a succession of answers are all practically identical. Obviously members read the OP and jump to the end, without looking to see how many others have already said what they intend to post. :roll: 

Then there are those who thank only the replies that seem to suit them, studiously ignoring others who have genuinely tried to help. That can only be described as deliberate rudeness. 

Isn't it a pity we are not all perfect!  :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Isn't it a pity we are not all perfect!  :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave


Yeah, we have to feel pity for then don't we Dave :wink: :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Yeah, we have to feel pity for then don't we Dave :wink: :wink:


Bloody hell Kev - are you a mind reader!!

I nearly added, _"There's only Kev and me . . . and I'm not too sure about him at times"!!_

Dave 8O :lol: :lol:

P.S. Genuinely I did - but decided to keep it simple.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Who's taken all the urine :?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Daphne wants to know why at 67, she has never had a period.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Why is the forum so slow loading today?

Anyone else noticed?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

BritStops said:


> Did you see that Big Brother last night?
> 
> (I'll get me coat)


No. but whilst we are on - we recieved the book yesterday - Thanks


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

747 said:


> Why is the forum so slow loading today?
> 
> Anyone else noticed?


Yep. It's due to Falthings.  8)

§2. Faltings' Extension of Fontaine-Laï¬€aille Theory In this Section, we review the deï¬�nition of Faltings' category MFâˆ‡ [a,b](Sâ-¦) of "loga- rithmic crystalline ï¬�ltered vector bundles with Frobenius action," and study certain func- toriality properties of this category which are not mentioned in [1]. In this Section and throughout the rest of the paper (except the Appendix), we adopt the following conven- tions: k is a ï¬�nite ï¬�eld with q = pn elements, A = W(k) (the ring of Witt vectors with residue ï¬�eld k), and 0 < dim A(S) â‰¤ dimA(X) â‰¤ p âˆ' 2 (wheredimA(S) is the relativedimension of S over A). Let us choose an aï¬ƒne open U âŠ† S, withU = Spec(R). Let us suppose that we aregiven an A-semilinear (i.e., with respect to the natural Frobenius on A) endomorphism Î¦: ˆ R â†' ˆ R of the p-adic completion ˆ R of R that lifts the Frobenius on R/pR and ï¬�xes the divisor D âŠ† S. Leta,b âˆˆ N with a â‰¤ b and bâˆ'a â‰¤ pâˆ'1. Then by deï¬�nition ([1], II, c)) an object of MFâˆ‡ [a,b](Râ-¦) consists of the data of a collection of ï¬�nitely generated p-torsion R-modules M, Fi(M) (for alli âˆˆ Z), together with an integrable logarithmic connection âˆ‡ : M â†' MâŠ-RÎ©log R/A, plus locally split R-linear injections Fi+1(M) â†' Fi(M), Fi(M) â†' M, andR-linear morphisms Ï†i : Fi(M)âŠ-ˆ R,Î¦ ˆ R â†' M that satisfy the followingaxioms:
(1) the composite of Fi+1(M) â†' Fi(M) withFi(M) â†' M is the morphism Fi+1(M) â†' M; (2) the morphism Fi(M) â†' M is an isomorphism if i â‰¤ a; Fi(M) = 0 if i>b ;
5
(3) if we let ˜ M be the inductive limit of the diagram:
...â†' Fi+1(M) â†� Fi+1(M) â†' Fi(M) â†� Fi(M) â†' Fiâˆ'1(M) â†� ...
where the right arrows are the morphisms in the deï¬�nition and the left arrows are multiplication by p, then we assume that the Ï†i in- duce an isomorphism Ï† : ˜ M âŠ-ˆ R,Î¦ ˆ R â†' M; (thus, here we require that Ï†iâˆ'1|Fi(M) = pÏ†i (4) the connection âˆ‡ satisï¬�es Griï¬ƒths transversality, i.e., âˆ‡(Fi(M)) âŠ† Fiâˆ'1(M)âŠ-R Î©log R/A; (5) the isomorphism Ï† : ˜ M âŠ-ˆ R,Î¦ ˆ R â†' M are parallel with respect to theconnection âˆ‡ on M, and the connection naturally induced by âˆ‡ on˜ M âŠ-ˆ R,Î¦ ˆ R (as in [1], §2).
Although this local deï¬�nition depends on the choice of our Frobenius lifting Î¦, it is possible to prove ([1], Theorem 2.3 - which holds since we are assuming that p>2) that for any two choices of Î¦, there is a canonical isomorphism between the two resulting MFâˆ‡ [a,b](Râ-¦)'s. Thus, we can glue these local categories together and thus obtain a global category, which is denoted MFâˆ‡ [a,b](Sâ-¦). One natural way to obtain objects in MFâˆ‡ [a,b](Sâ-¦) is by taking the higher direct image sheaves with respect to fâ-¦ cr of logarithmic crystals on X. Indeed, we may rephrase this statement in greater detail as follows. Let E be an object of MFâˆ‡ [0,a](Xâ-¦). Now by regarding X and S as being endowed with logarithmic structures arising from the divisors E and D, we may consider (following [8], §4) the relative crystalline sites of X and S (with their respective log structures) over A. Since E is endowed, in particular, with aconnection, it deï¬�nes a crystal on the relative crystalline site of Xâ-¦ over A. Thus, we can take the higher direct image sheaves Ri(fâ-¦ cr)âˆ-E with respect to the morphism of topoi fâ-¦ cr from the logarithmic crystalline site of X to that of S. It is then a result of [1], Theorem 6.2, that these higher direct images Ri(fâ-¦ cr)âˆ-E come with a natural ï¬�ltration and Frobeniusaction in such a way that we may regard Ri(fâ-¦ cr)âˆ-E as being an object of MFâˆ‡ [0,a+i](Sâ-¦), as long as max(a + d,a + i) â‰¤ pâˆ'2. A typical example is the case where E is taken to be OXn = OX âŠ-Zp Z/pnZ (with the obvious "trivial" ï¬�ltration, connection, and Frobenius action), and a = 0.
Later, following a suggestion of Ogus (to simplify the original proof) we will make use of the following:
Lemma 2.1 : Let (M,Fi(M),âˆ‡,Ï† i) be an object of MFâˆ‡ [0,a](Sâ-¦), whereS is smooth and proper, and a â‰¤ p âˆ' 2. Then every element of H0(S,M/F1(M)) lifts to a horizontal element of H0(S,M).

But it should pick up soon.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Back on topic 

I recall last year when my alternator died in Portugal - I asked if anyone knew any auto electricians. I pointed out that our vehicle is automatic and therefore cannot be bump started...


a few posts later - "Have you tried bump starting it?"


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I had one of those Pusser, but it went in sideways. I queried it with my dealer but he just said it was a factory fitted item and as such not covered when I reversed up an incline. Any suggestions?


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Pusser, are you sure about the line:-
there is a canonical isomorphism between the two resulting MFâˆ‡ [a,b](Râ-¦)'s ?
I was led to believe that the volume of gas required was so large that no 'A' frame could cope and if it did the midgies would negate the result.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Annsman said:


> I had one of those Pusser, but it went in sideways. I queried it with my dealer but he just said it was a factory fitted item and as such not covered when I reversed up an incline. Any suggestions?


Quite honestly I am not surprised. May I draw you attention to the following which shows quite clearly that you may only reverse on an outcline.

That for any two choices of Î¦, there is a canonical isomorphism between the two resulting MFâˆ‡ [a,b](Râ-¦)'s. Thus, we can glue these local categories together and thus obtain a global category, which is denoted MFâˆ‡ [a,b](Sâ-¦). One natural way to obtain objects in MFâˆ‡ [a,b](Sâ-¦) is by taking the higher direct image sheaves with respect to fâ-¦ cr of logarithmic crystals on X. Indeed, we may rephrase this statement in greater detail as follows.

If I can be of any further help, please do not hesitate to ask someone else.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

aultymer said:


> Pusser, are you sure about the line:-
> there is a canonical isomorphism between the two resulting MFâˆ‡ [a,b](Râ-¦)'s ?
> I was led to believe that the volume of gas required was so large that no 'A' frame could cope and if it did the midgies would negate the result.


I shall have to come back to you on this one. It is possible that this was the bit I was working on when I got rabies. My gut feeling however, is that an A frame could cope assuming that the midges are the ones that only respond to gaelic commands. 8)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

1302 said:


> Back on topic a few posts later - "Have you tried bump starting it?"


Well. Had you? 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's very comforting that I am not the only headcase on this site.

It's very worrying that I am not the only headcase on this site.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

That for any two choices of Î¦, there is a canonical isomorphism between the two resulting MFâˆ‡ [a,b](Râ-¦)'s. Thus, we can glue these local categories together and thus obtain a global category, which is denoted MFâˆ‡ [a,b](Sâ-¦). One natural way to obtain objects in MFâˆ‡ [a,b](Sâ-¦) is by taking the higher direct image sheaves with respect to fâ-¦ cr of logarithmic crystals on X. Indeed, we may rephrase this statement in greater detail as follows.

Could this be the reason why my Pugs fart a lot.

If so, what do you recommend?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> That for any two choices of Î¦, there is a canonical isomorphism between the two resulting MFâˆ‡ [a,b](Râ-¦)'s. Thus, we can glue these local categories together and thus obtain a global category, which is denoted MFâˆ‡ [a,b](Sâ-¦). One natural way to obtain objects in MFâˆ‡ [a,b](Sâ-¦) is by taking the higher direct image sheaves with respect to fâ-¦ cr of logarithmic crystals on X. Indeed, we may rephrase this statement in greater detail as follows.
> 
> Could this be the reason why my Pugs fart a lot.
> 
> If so, what do you recommend?


I hate it when you lot start talking blocks.

But I should be used to it buy now get one free delivery if you like a lot of chocolate on your biscuit, join now and take these chains from my heart and set go and it's Schumacher in the lead your horse to water but you can't make it drink is the root of all evil is who evil does that suit come with two pairs of.....

Continue if you wish.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think you will find kev that we are talking slabs. Blocks are totally different and frankly I am appalled at your ignorance in this matter.

You must be a Ford fan. :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> I think you will find kev that we are talking slabs. Blocks are totally different and frankly I am appalled at your ignorance in this matter.
> 
> You must be a Ford fan. :roll:


Gerald, Henry, or Anna :?: :?: :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

747 said:


> I think you will find kev that we are talking slabs. Blocks are totally different and frankly I am appalled at your ignorance in this matter.
> 
> You must be a Ford fan. :roll:


What a silly arse!

No offence meant :lol: Wobby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

wobby said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you will find kev that we are talking slabs. Blocks are totally different and frankly I am appalled at your ignorance in this matter.
> ...


None taken ....... but expect a visit from your local Gnomes. :evil:

Kev ....... A Ford is a shallow river crossing but that's not important right now. (a quote from Frank Drebin)

You remember Frank?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lieutenant_Frank_Drebin


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

747 said:


> [You remember Frank?


No I don't remember - and don't call me Frank! 8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > [You remember Frank?
> ...


OK ....... Shirley. :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

747 said:


> Could this be the reason why my Pugs fart a lot.
> 
> If so, what do you recommend?


Your observation does you credit. This is one the most insignificant mysteries of the universe and we are still trying to recruit a re trained ex caravan owner to work on this with a generous grant from Brussels to determine whether indeed "pugs will fly", or indeed are flies. (Excuse me. Your pugs are undone).

Watch this space or sign up for the monthly Newsletter alerts.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Pusser said:


> 1302 said:
> 
> 
> > Back on topic a few posts later - "Have you tried bump starting it?"
> ...


Pineapple. :?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We are on the verge of solving many problems which are crucial to the future of mankind and then Ray comes along with a query that has no value whatsoever.

Join a caravan forum Ray, they will know. :wink: 

Pfft, Diver? :evil: Muff diver more like. :?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

As I never deviate from the subject in hand

I am having trouble following this thread

However I will persevere

By the way does anyone know of a good book on Amazon priced below £1

Well I am am an avid reader and being a pensioner :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

aldra said:


> By the way does anyone know of a good book on Amazon priced below £1


There you go Aldra......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I like it when stuff goes of topic. In fact I often steer my own threads off topic


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Wobby
I see this has gone into 6 pages which I am not going to read but obviously you have touched a nerve.
What I want to know is what were you doing up at 02.18 in the morning or is that moving off the subject.
Ian


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

barryd said:


> I like it when stuff goes of topic. In fact I often steer my own threads off topic


We have noticed. :wink: What was the op again 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

barryd said:


> I like it when stuff goes of topic. In fact I often steer my own threads off topic


We have noticed. :wink: What was the op again 8O


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Yaxley said:


> Wobby
> I see this has gone into 6 pages which I am not going to read but obviously you have touched a nerve.
> What I want to know is what were you doing up at 02.18 in the morning or is that moving off the subject.
> Ian


What's wrong with 02:18??

Cheers

Dave

Edit - Ooops a minute late


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

HurricaneSmith said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > By the way does anyone know of a good book on Amazon priced below £1
> ...


That's a good read particularly for those with an unhealthy interest in Warehouses and dispatch systems. It's co written with Walter Ego and takes you from the initial order on-line to the actual delivery address.

The Times wrote.... A must buy for Pensioners wishing to spend under a pound.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Being serious for a moment, this thread has revealed some vital facts which would never have come into the open if it had stayed on topic. So can we take it that in future anyone can say anything in any thread?

And Ray - ask Rebecca :lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Yaxley said:


> Wobby
> I see this has gone into 6 pages which I am not going to read but obviously you have touched a nerve.
> 
> Ian


A word to the wise - if you do not read this thread all through from the OP you will be missing one of the most profoundly interesting and challenging threads I have ever seen on any of the many forums which I follow on the amazing interweb.

(mind you there's some utter blocks here as well - talk about 'off topic')

8)

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Who the stuff is this Rebecca anyway, is she fit?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I was wondering whether the Off Topic section is not suitable for some subjects. We need to lobby Nukes for an Off Planet section. 8)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's nice to have a couple ridiculous threads on the go, I can get really silly sometimes, and there's nowt as good as a belly laugh to make your day better, although the pedants would and probably will disagree that all forums must stay on topic and be grammatically correct etc.

Blocks make as mayn mistooks sa ouy like, so long as it's edible, teknikly crect.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It's nice to have a couple ridiculous threads on the go, I can get really silly sometimes, and there's nowt as good as a belly laugh to make your day better, although the pedants would and probably will disagree that all forums must stay on topic and be grammatically correct etc.
> 
> Blocks make as mayn mistooks sa ouy like, so long as it's edible, teknikly crect.


A couple? That must be the understatement of the year so far. :lol:

Alan


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Some OPs have lots of topics running and don't go back to check that they have reached some sort of conclusion or leave questions unanswered so the post just then becomes history.

All I want is "closure" :roll:

So come on folks check your old posts!!!!!

Trouble is one of those I'm thinking of has not responded to this post so I'm probably wasting my time :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Definately wasting your time5bells

But some of us have time to waste

Life is good

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Who the stuff is this Rebecca anyway, is she fit?


Nah! Shes definitely a 10 Pinter! At a push!

Shes appeared on some of the other sites I go on now. Im off abroad tomorrow without Mrs D and leaving her my laptop. 8O


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It's nice to have a couple ridiculous threads on the go, I can get really silly sometimes, and there's nowt as good as a belly laugh to make your day better, although the pedants would and probably will disagree that all forums must stay on topic and be grammatically correct etc.
> 
> Blocks make as mayn mistooks sa ouy like, so long as it's edible, teknikly crect.


Kev

Ridiculous !

I know I have come in a bit late BUT this all looks quite normal to me.

Martin


----------

